# Tinker's "Gotcha Day"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Moly! I almost forgot!!! It's been four years.....(and two days :brownbag.....since the day my sweet little knucklehead Tink came to live with us.

Four years ago a puppy mill in Arkansas was raided and shut down .....it's a long story, but I ended up adopting Tinker sight unseen. He grew up in that puppy mill - never held, loved, spoken to, named or even touched by a human. Every once in a while he still starts to stand up along a fence to do his business (guess so it would have been way in the corner of his cage). He has come a long way, but still has so many "issues" in his little head. 

Anyway, he's living the good life and he's about as "normal" as he's gonna get i guess. He's smart, very smart, just socially awkward in everything he does. 

Tink loves me more than life itself and trusts me completely. He's a good boy and I love him right back. :wub:

Happy "Gotcha Day" Tinky Winky.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Tink! To look at him, you would never know he came from a puppy mill. His eyes and coat are shining! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Tink!!!! :wub: Your one very lucky little boy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Happy Gotcha Day Tinker! You are the sweetest little guy. :wub::wub: And, you have the best Mommy.

Please tell your Mommy to give you cuddles and kisses from your Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tinker!!! Happy Gotcha Day!! I love love love that you are now having a great life with your bestest Mommy and the great house full of siblings!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a lucky boy to have landed with you. And what special lady you are to have taken him sight unseen! A leap of faith for both of you!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Tink!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tink is a lucky boy to have such a wonderful mommy & great family.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Gotta get Tink a new wubby to carry around for his 4 year anniversary!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Such a lucky boy to have gotten a great, loving home. Makes me so sad to think of the dogs that live in those horrible situations...thinking of my own dogs having to be in a situation like that breaks my heart. He's a lucky boy to have been taken out of that place


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, I love Tink too!!! He is a babydoll and the way you have always talked about him melts my heart~~Loverboy, that he is!!! Happy "Gotcha Day" to darling Tink!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day, Tink!! So glad that you and your special Mommy found eachother!! What a win-win situation!! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili: Happy Tinky Winky Day :chili::chili:

Pat you are an angel and he is a very lucky boy! Both of you are blessed:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tink -:cheer:HAPPY GOTCHA DAY:cheer: What a sad, terrible life you had until you found one of the best mom's in the world...or maybe it's that she found you.:wub::wub: Tink, I'm so glad that I got to meet you this summer and hope I can see you again. You are a little sweetheart and I'm so sorry that so many things still scare you. I know your mom works every day to try to help you feel even just a little better at a time. :smootch:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Happy Gotcha Day, Tink!!! 

A lucky, lucky little guy! I'm glad he is doing so well with you.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Tinky Winky!!!! Life is Good!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Tink!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tink, you have a special spot in my heart. Just hearing about you makes me smile. Happy Gotcha Day, sweet boy.

Pat, you've done wonders with him. I remember when he came to you. He's really come a long way.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Tink!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day Tink! I think it's because of you that your mommy adopted the phrase, 'life is good'. Because little man, you must think that every single day that you have been with your mom and family. I love you too...like so many of us here on SM. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy Gotcha day Tink! You are such a good boy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tink I'm glad your mom gotcha and you have the wonderful home now that you deserve. Happy Gotcha Day!


----------

